# udevadm monitor nie wykrywa net events

## robertsurma

Dotyczy m. in. udev (OpenRC) 0.22.4.

Polecenie

```
# udevadm monitor

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

.... 

(absolutely nothing!)
```

nie wykrywa wpinania i wypinania wtyczki eth, choć bez problemu wykrywa np. eventy związane z USB.

Problem nie leży po stronie modułów jądra ani NETLINK, bo pliki /sys/*/uevent są bez problemu tworzone, odczytywane i wykorzystywane przez

```
# udevadm trigger
```

Błąd tkwi prawdopodobnie w funkcji "monitor", która z jakiegoś powodu pomija /sys/class/net/*

Pomysły na rozwiązanie?

----------

